# Okay to chew/smash Caltrate?



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Have been having a terrible time with my hiatal hernia. The colestid pills were a miracle cure for the D but were killing me, they are such huge bombs and were irritating the hernia. So, switched back to the Questran powder and that also causes some heartburn issues. Decided to again give the calcium treatment a try but the hernia is acting up so badly now that swallowing one of those is difficult right now also. Is it okay to chew, smash, whatever a caltrate pill in order to get it down? Thanks for your help.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

I may have solved my own problem. In the supermarket I found chewable calcium, brand name "Your Life." I think that's the supermarket brand name. Each tablet equals 1/2 Caltrate D. And, they taste pretty good, kind of a chocolate flavor.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Be sure you have calcium carbonate and vitamin d in those and watch there is very little or no magnesium the magneiusm will add to the diarrhea. Caltrate does make a chewable in the orange and white package but it does contain 40 mg of magnesium which is not enought to cause most a problem.Linda


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Linda, I've checked the label and here's what these chewables contain:Calcium Carbonate, 300mg and Vitamin D 100 IU.Looks to me like one of these equals 1/2 of of a Caltrate in the Pink Box. Right?Thanks, Angel


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I think you are right so don't take 1/2 to start take a full tablet with each meal then aafter about 3 days if you are not getting relief up it to 2 tablets with each meal or any combination there of.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------

